# Spouse Visa



## atuljain (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am from India and will be going to the US soon on a L1 visa. My wife works for the same company as me and I want her to come along with me. But I am not sure whether she can come with me on a spouse (L2) visa or any other visa and work remotely from the US.

I have checked many visa websites but no where does it say that she can/can't work for an Indian company from US. Please note that the nature of her work is laptop based which she can do it from any part of the world.

Please advise.

Thanks,
Atul


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are married, and you have an L1, your wife will get an L2. The good news is, that you can get a work permit on an L2. Ask the lawyer of your company to file for her work permit! And than she can work too.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

as long as your company files for her l2 she can come with you. she has to apply for ead - employment authorization. google this on uscis.gov as my. access is limited right now. it does not matter where the employer sits. the work for pay gets done in the us. she needs to have the appropriate authorization. remember l2 is tied to your visa.
where in the us will you be heading?


----------



## atuljain (Jun 2, 2012)

twostep said:


> as long as your company files for her l2 she can come with you. she has to apply for ead - employment authorization. google this on uscis.gov as my. access is limited right now. it does not matter where the employer sits. the work for pay gets done in the us. she needs to have the appropriate authorization. remember l2 is tied to your visa.
> where in the us will you be heading?




Thanks for your reply.

If she apply for EAD then she should be working for US employer and earning in USD, right? But she will we earning in Indian rupees...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

atuljain said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> If she apply for EAD then she should be working for US employer and earning in USD, right? But she will we earning in Indian rupees...


She can't work for an Indian company and be paid in rupees while she is living in the US. If she works while in the US she must be working for US company, paid in US dollars and pay US tax.

The L2 visa allows her to work for US company in the US, not Indian company in India.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> She can't work for an Indian company and be paid in rupees while she is living in the US. If she works while in the US she must be working for US company, paid in US dollars and pay US tax.
> 
> The L2 visa allows her to work for US company in the US, not Indian company in India.


She has to declare her world wide income as the work is done in the US. Plenty of expats work remotely. She can even apply with him and have her EAD in hand almost when they arrive.
"If approved, there is no specific restriction as to where the L-2 spouse may work." Link - USCIS - L-1B Intracompany Transferee Specialized Knowledge


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> She has to declare her world wide income as the work is done in the US. Plenty of expats work remotely. She can even apply with him and have her EAD in hand almost when they arrive.
> "If approved, there is no specific restriction as to where the L-2 spouse may work." Link - USCIS - L-1B Intracompany Transferee Specialized Knowledge



I always thought that the L2 allowed legal work in the US, not for working remotely for overseas companies.

However am prepared to be corrected.


----------

